# Submersible uv filter to a canister filter?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a 9 watt aa green killing machine uv filter and well... the pump on it SUCKS to put it lightly, i was wondering if it would work to disconnect the pump from the uv filter and hook it up to the output line on my canister filter, its a eheim 2213

its filtering a lightly planted 29 gallon neon / cory / fry tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The flowrate on those all in ones are matched to the wattage of the sterilizer. Too much flow and the UV will not be effective for anything other than algae. If that's all you're using it for then go right ahead, but to kill bacteria, at a higher flow rate, you'll just be wasting your time, I think. If you want more flow for some reason, get a bigger UV unit.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

makes sense


----------

